# Javaprogramm für Experten!



## sercan20 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Javaprogrammierer der mir einen Java-Vokabeltrainer programmiert gegen Bezahlung. Ihr Honorar wäre 80€ . Der Vokabeltrainer muss auch einen Datenkbank haben. Wenn jemand interesse hat kann er mich ja per PM anschreiben.


grüsse

Sercan20


----------



## Jango (25. Mai 2007)

a.) Falsche Kategorie
b.) 80€ Honorar? lol


----------



## sercan20 (25. Mai 2007)

Sry dann verschiebt es ..... 80€ sind doch okay,weil es nicht soviel arbeit ist,  ich bin ja auch ein bisschen weitgekommen aber ich hab noch probleme.  Ich muss diesen Vokabeltrainer bis mitte Juni haben, und an meinem prof weitergeben. Ich bin ehrlich und sag summen.... wenn keiner will, muss ich es akzeptieren.


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Mai 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> b.) 80€ Honorar? lol



Nicht gleich so voreilig!

Könnte interessiert sein:

Was meinst du mit _muss auch einen Datenkbank haben_?

Server-basiert oder reicht lokal?


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Mai 2007)

Spezifikationen...


----------



## Tellerrand (25. Mai 2007)

80€ sind doch vollkommen ok ... dafür, dass ein 10 Zeilen Programm die hier genannten Anforderungen erfüllt.

Oder soll es doch mehr sein?


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Mai 2007)

Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 80€ sind doch vollkommen ok ... dafür, dass ein 10 Zeilen Programm die hier genannten Anforderungen erfüllt.



10-Zeilen Programm?

Vorsicht, ich könnte dich beim Wort nehmen.

(10-Zeilen halte ich für sowas von unrealistisch, ...)


----------



## Beni (25. Mai 2007)

*Nach "Aufgaben und Gesuche" verschoben, ich denke, das entspricht einem "Gesuch"*

P.S. 80 Euro? Damit kannst du keine Qualitätsarbeit erwarten...


----------



## Tellerrand (25. Mai 2007)

Gibt doch sowas wie db4o, damit ist eine Datenbank vorhanden.
Jetzt muss man nurnoch irgendwie die Anforderung Vokalbeltrainer erfüllen, das schaff ich schon mit 10 Zeilen


----------



## sercan20 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

also Anforderungen wären genauer gesagt:



- Datenbank mit JDBC(heisst glaub so) ( SQL Abfragen)

- Benutzer anlegen 

- Benutzer kann neue Vokabeln erzeugen/löschen/ abfragen(random) 

- Benutzerstatistiken (Fehleranzahl etc)

- Benutzer löschfunktion

- Vokabeltrainer auf Deutsch - Englisch  

- Dokumentation


also ehrlichgesagt ist es nicht soviel arbeit, nur habe ich zurzeit andere Probleme , deswegen keine Zeit mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen , wär interesse hat , soll sich hier melden oder per PM.  Coding werden sicherlich nicht weniger als 150 zeilen sein denke ich.


MfG

Sercan20


----------



## Jango (25. Mai 2007)

Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt doch sowas wie db4o, damit ist eine Datenbank vorhanden.
> Jetzt muss man nurnoch irgendwie die Anforderung Vokalbeltrainer erfüllen, das schaff ich schon mit 10 Zeilen



Und die Vokabeln selbst? Was macht ein Vokabeltrainer ohne Vokabeln? 10-Zeilen...


----------



## Tellerrand (25. Mai 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und die Vokabeln selbst? Was macht ein Vokabeltrainer ohne Vokabeln? 10-Zeilen...


Moment, ein Vokabeltrainer muss im Zweifellsfall nur eine Vokabel abfragen um ein Vokabeltrainer zu sein, aber bei 10 Zeilen könnten es sogar 2 oder 3 mehr sein.  :autsch: 

So und jetzt hört auf mich zum Spam zu verleiten


----------



## sercan20 (25. Mai 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Nach "Aufgaben und Gesuche" verschoben, ich denke, das entspricht einem "Gesuch"*
> 
> P.S. 80 Euro? Damit kannst du keine Qualitätsarbeit erwarten...



Ich kenne mich mit Preisen nicht aus , sry wenn es nicht soviel ist. Ich kann leider nicht mehr bezahlen da ich noch ein Student bin  :?


----------



## sercan20 (25. Mai 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jango hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




muss halt auf dem PC laufen, wäre wohl lokal.....


----------



## houllei (25. Mai 2007)

Recherchen sind manchmal billiger... 

http://vociteach.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Tellerrand (25. Mai 2007)

Er will es doch seinem Prof geben, da wäre das keine gute Idee  :shock: 

Mal eine Schuss ins blaue:
- wo studierst du?
- Bachelor?
- Semester 2?
- fürs Programmierpraktikum?


----------



## sercan20 (25. Mai 2007)

Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er will es doch seinem Prof geben, da wäre das keine gute Idee  :shock:
> 
> Mal eine Schuss ins blaue:
> - wo studierst du?
> ...




das ist doch nicht relevant hier ....


----------



## Jango (25. Mai 2007)

sercan20 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ehrlichgesagt ist es nicht soviel arbeit, nur habe ich zurzeit andere Probleme...



dann noch die Aussage von Tellerrand:


			
				Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dafür, dass ein 10 Zeilen Programm die hier genannten Anforderungen erfüllt.



Ist denn da der Thread nicht schon viel mehr Arbeit gewesen? :wink:


----------



## MasterEvil (27. Mai 2007)

Besteht noch Bedarf?

Preis finde ich OK, ist ja ein durchschnittliches Tagesgehalt und an einem Tag sollte man das wirklich leicht hinbekommen.


----------



## sercan20 (2. Jun 2007)

hallo MasterEvil,


ich war leider die letzen Tage sehr beschäftigt. Interesse besteht noch immer, wenn du interesse hast , schreib mir eine email an sercan20@web.de ....... wenns geht bitte bis spätestens Dienstag den 05.06.2007 .


MfG

Sercan


----------



## sercan20 (2. Jun 2007)

hallo MasterEvil,


ich war leider die letzen Tage sehr beschäftigt. Interesse besteht noch immer, wenn du interesse hast , schreib mir eine email an sercan20@web.de ....... wenns geht bitte bis spätestens Dienstag den 05.06.2007 .


MfG

Sercan


----------



## sercan20 (8. Jun 2007)

So da keine Interesse bis jetzt bestand.... erhöhe ich den Preis.  Wenn jemand für 150€ interesse hat soll er sich so schnell wie möglich melden, da ich es bis Freitag nächste Woche brauche. Kontaktiert mich am besten mit Email sercan20@web.de  oder PM.


MfG

Sercan


----------



## Ellie (9. Jun 2007)

Edit: Ich wollte dir eigentlich hier vorschlagen, mich deswegen anzuschreiben, ich habe vor kurzem erst so etwas für mich selbst gemacht. Aber ich will's lieber nicht auf mich nehmen, und nun ja, Posts kann man nun leider nicht löschen. Also gebe ich hier einfach nur den Tipp, ein Stündchen lang am Quellcode des schon geposteten Trainers herumzubasteln. Das nimmt weniger Zeit in Anspruch, als sich mit Code-Verkäufern auseinanderzusetzen.
Edit2: Oh, das vociteach-Dings ist ja von Stephan Wiesner.


----------

